# Profit



## Supersponge (Sep 9, 2017)

Im showing 12k profit this which is way higher than previous years last year i only showed 900 does anyone else show profits this big?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You need more receipts.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

What did you gross for each year? Did you figure your mileage deduction correctly?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I haven't done my taxes yet but I know I'm mailing a big check, grossed something like 60K with 38K miles. Previous years I cold get enough miles in that I was under a buck a mile and didn't owe much. Covid year was cray cray.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I just did my taxes and will owe big this year. Yes I took every possible deduction. The only thing I didn't do was contribute to a retirement account. I just grossed too much money between ride share and rental income. I also sold a car I had been renting out that I had been taking the mileage deduction on, so that showed a profit as well. Ugh. 

The only good part is that now I show a decent adjusted gross income so hopefully I can refinance my house with a real bank and not some online lender that goes by your bank statements


----------

